
Why do startups mostly favour freelancer services and not outsourcing companies? - TurningIdeas
I noticed this trend in web development even if the price tag is comparable.
======
brudgers
I don't know about the trend, but one advantage of hiring a freelancer is
knowing exactly who will be performing the work and the relationships are more
likely to be personal. With an outsourcing company, that's less likely and the
relationship is much more likely to involve pointing to contractual clauses
and arguing over whether or not those clauses were met.

To me, competing on price is a sub-optimal approach to projects where the
quality of results creates a lot of variation in the value of the work
product. My experience is that relationships matter more over the long term,
particularly for the kind of clients a service company or freelancer wants.

Good luck.

